

Show HN: SaveThatCall, my app to save and download phone calls & voicemails  - jiffyjeff

Hi HN, I just launched SaveThatCall, which allows users to record and download phone calls in MP3 format. I built it after having a personal need to download a recorded voicemail message and finding no easy and inexpensive way of doing it.<p>http://www.savethatcall.com<p>It is built using Google App Engine and Twilio, with payment processing through PayPal and some audio file work done with a Python script running as a daemon on Dreamhost.<p>Your feedback is appreciated!
======
maushu
The images in the front page are beautiful even if they don't seem to be
related at all with the service. The text below it feels like its floating,
maybe a white background like the image and the form on the right?

Besides that, the service seems pretty good. Don't know how much need there is
for this though.

~~~
jiffyjeff
Thanks for the feedback. I've never had much luck designing compelling UIs, so
I just snagged a cute template for $15 from ThemeForest. After I had finished
coding the site, I applied the theme. It went from having a raw (but
functional) HTML interface to what's online now in a single day... And that's
including several unlinked pages that support downloads, cancellations of
service, etc.

I wish I could figure out how to get the site to show up in a Google search so
I could gauge others' interest in it!

